# Hinze Dam mid week fish report



## ru4real (Feb 26, 2013)

Hi

Just thought I would add an update on Hinze Dam. I havnt been to the dam since its rebuild so was keen to go and have a look. I have noticed that a few of you guys are regulars there . We are hosting ET for a film shoot out of our Old Town canoes there this week so needed to have a bit of an idea where the fish were holding. We didnt fish out of a kayak for the prefish unfortunately but thought the info might help. We launched the tinny at the western boat ramp and had it on the water at first light. Those westerlies have definately brought the temp down significantly. I started to throw an OSP High Pitcher spinnerbait around as soon as we hit the water and on the third cast I had a small tap. On the next cast I slowed the retrieve right down and was rewarded with a solid hook up. The fish was a chunky model and measured a respectable 47cm. Good start!! unfortunately it took another hour of fishing to get the next bite. We managed another 3 fish hopping blades around the trees before finally heading for home. The fish seemed to be holding really tight around trees on the bottom in around 20 feet of water but it was a bit tricky hopping the blades as close as we could without getting snagged, we dropped a couple of fish and had a few more hits doing this and decided to leave them be till the shoot=A variety of blades worked - Imakatsu flappin sonic and salty sonic as well as a VX ecogear. One of the bass that we caught looked like it had swam into a wall and got squashed - very strange looking fish.We will call it the one lure 1 fish day  . Back out there in the next couple of days to see if we can do it for the camneras in the canoes.

Regards

Ru4real


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Fun times Rod.
regards Chris


----------

